# Reef nearshore to Perdido Pass



## Jighead (Feb 11, 2009)

I have searched the forum and outdoor alabama and didn't find any mention of reefs within 5 mile of perdidio pass. Are there any? I thought 3mile barge was close but based on the numbers I found and google earth it's about 12mile SE? I'm just looking for a public spot close to shore for some beeliners or whatever.


----------



## Buckyt (Oct 1, 2007)

3 mile Barge is about 3 miles due south of Perdido pass


----------



## sail7seas (Oct 2, 2007)

here is a link on outdoor alabama that has the 3 mile barge location on it. 

http://www.outdooralabama.com/fishing/saltwater/where/artificial-reefs/DGPSCoordinates.pdf

beyond that the next closest are all the pyramids known as the "trolling corridor" that is about 7 miles from the pass. below is the link for that. other than 3 mile i dont think there is anything public within 5 miles.

http://www.outdooralabama.com/fishing/saltwater/where/artificial-reefs/reef_brochure.pdf


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

3 mile barge and the next ones are 8 miles + on out.


----------



## Lyin Too (Aug 31, 2009)

There is some live bottom that sometimes holds B liners about 5 miles due south of the condo called eden that is just east of perdido pass. This is in Florida waters though. Look on Hiltons for dutch banks


----------



## Jighead (Feb 11, 2009)

I was trying to use Google earth to get an idea of distance to 3 mile barge. I guess I did something wrong. Thanks for the info.


----------



## ABC (Apr 20, 2008)

Does anybody have an electronic copy of the R. V. Minton nearshore reef numbers?

http://www.outdooralabama.com/sites...cial-reefs/RV Minton Nearshore Reef Zones.pdf


----------



## swander (Dec 1, 2007)

ABC said:


> Does anybody have an electronic copy of the R. V. Minton nearshore reef numbers?
> 
> I think those are pretty new. I've checked some of them out and they dont seem to have many fish on them yet. in a few years they should be pretty good. They are all over the place right in the corner of 3mi. and the florida line. Like the other poster said another 3-4 mi southeast is some nice live bottom. It is already marked on Lowrance as an unknow obstruction. Good luck!!


----------



## JVT (Jun 5, 2009)

There are some older wrecks fairly close to Perdido Pass but I think they are mostly covered up now. In years past I caught some small ARS and mangroves on them. Look on an older chart for locations.


----------



## LopeAlong (May 23, 2011)

Vernon Minton east and west is what your thinking of. The piece of bottom south of Eden is Dutch banks. There were a couple of chicken coups that washed in there after Katrina but they're all gone now


----------

